# Members from The Frozen North



## mikeroch (Dec 22, 2018)

Hello folks ... we are Margaret & Michael and joined new today, primarily because the much-loved Nomad wild camping POI website is no more, it had been fading and stuttering for a good long while, got hacked-into by some nasty types and finally turned up its toes.  We live in Lochinver, Sutherland on the NW coast of Scotland, are 100% wild campers and like to get around a bit.  Recently returned to UK from USA having done coast-to-coast twice covering 10,000 miles in 51 days and are currently over-wintering in our 2nd home in Sri Lanka, returning at the beginning of March.

We have a 6m Transit-based compact coachbuilt by the now defunct Belgian 'Home Car' company.  If you visit the Small Motorhome forum, I'm active there.


   click to enlarge


----------



## Robmac (Dec 22, 2018)

Welcome along.

What a great place to live!


----------



## The laird (Dec 22, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## yorkslass (Dec 22, 2018)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 22, 2018)

Wellcome and I take my hat off to you, we had a two week self drive holiday in Sri Lanka this
Year and the wife would apologise every morning before we set off for all the profanity she would use
On me when I attempted to navigate the roads avoiding Busses/ Trucks/Tuk Tuk/ cars and all manner of wild life bent on killing then selves


----------



## Caz (Dec 22, 2018)

Hi Mike!

:welcome:


----------



## Nabsim (Dec 22, 2018)

Hi both of you and welcome to the forum


----------



## Silver sprinter (Dec 22, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy :welcome::camper::wave:


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 22, 2018)

Welcome from the six counties,small place but one you should put on your to do list.:wave:


----------



## Minisorella (Dec 22, 2018)

Hello Margaret and Mike - welcome to the forum. 
I hope you'll like it here... it's a wonderful community :welcome:


----------



## mikeroch (Dec 23, 2018)

*Firing on 3*



runnach said:


> Yes, welcome. A quick Q. Is Mr Jim Crooks still doing well??
> 
> Thanks and cheers.


 Jim seems to have lost a bit of his vigour over the years .... but haven't we all. Still chips in when anything 'tecchy' gets discussed.


----------



## mikeroch (Dec 23, 2018)

*Close shave*



flyinghigh said:


> Wellcome and I take my hat off to you, we had a two week self drive holiday in Sri Lanka this
> Year and the wife would apologise every morning before we set off for all the profanity she would use
> On me when I attempted to navigate the roads avoiding Busses/ Trucks/Tuk Tuk/ cars and all manner of wild life bent on killing then selves



This'll make your toes curl ... a short dashcam clip that says it all about SL traffic

Dropbox - Close shave-3.MOV


----------



## mikeroch (Dec 23, 2018)

*Close shave*

Oops!   duplicated post. sorry


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 23, 2018)

Hi and welcome along.


----------



## kenno (Dec 27, 2018)

Welcome to the forum :dance:


----------



## brucews (Dec 29, 2018)

mikeroch said:


> This'll make your toes curl ... a short dashcam clip that says it all about SL traffic
> 
> Dropbox - Close shave-3.MOV



Scary!!


----------

